# New Guy



## soundgy (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey All,

I am thinking about joining this club. I live in Plano, TX near preston and legacy. Interested in meeting some new people that are in the planted tank community. Any advice or recommendations? Things to do, where to go, who to meet?

Thanks in advance,

Matt


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

oh so you live close to pet supplies plus and the frisco petco. cool.
what size tank do you have, are you new to planted aquariums, looking for advice? do you want to have a high light high tech tank, or a low tech tank... I'm in Plano. got any questions or need any help just let me know. 

Joey.


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

Come to the next meeting. Won't cost you a dime. You can check it out.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

Tex Guy said:


> Come to the next meeting. Won't cost you a dime. You can check it out.


x2 the wealth of knowledge from these folks is awesome as is their generosity with cuttings....I'm a newbie to planted tanks and have been to 2 meetings (g2g) and won't be missing any unless i'm sick or dead


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome Matt! As another relative newcomer, I can tell you that you won't find a more helpful and generous group of people.

--Michael


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

:welcome: Hope you do come to our next meeting. We post a thread on this forum about when and where. There's a lot going on in TX right now with legislation and such. We have a very casual club. Everyone is welcome.


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Welcome Matt! Hope to meet you at the next meeting in January.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Welcome to DFWAPC. Your welcome to come visit.


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Do come to the next meeting. We are a very informal group and you are welcome to attend. Please do introduce yourself as a new prospective member and I think you will like what you hear. Even if we seem to always be in small group discussions, do introduce yourself.

We generally exchange plants/clippings at each meeting. They are historically always free to anyone. If these is something you specifically want, please post it or add to the posting of "Plants wanted at the xxxxxxx Meeting" if such a thread already exists.

We have people all over the metroplex so likely there are even some near you. I think our president is in McKinney which recently I referred to as "North Plano" <grin>

Also be sure to read the thread entitled "Forwarded from the Aquatic Gardeners Association" which pertains to TPWD regulations to be enacted at the end of the month.

Bob


----------



## soundgy (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey Guys!

Thank you so much for all of the responses. I do apologize for not getting back to you sooner. I had a hard time getting logged back into this forum for some reason, but I'm back now. I will have a hard time attending meetings as I work night shift at my IT job and it makes night activities pretty hard to get to. Don't get me wrong though, if I find out I can attend one, I definitely want to. I have a few tanks right now and I am working on starting up a shrimp farm in a spare bedroom. I have 100G, 55G, 20H, and a 10G. The farm is expected to consist of 8 10Gs and 2 15Gs. Looking forward to hearing from you all again and hopefully meeting you at the next meeting.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

sounds good, foreverknight(jason) and jax(jackson) have shrimp and can answer your shrimp questions. and I'm in plano, so if you need any plants, or any help with your tanks just let me know.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi Matt, our meetings are usually on Sunday afternoon if that helps with your work schedule.

Welcome!


----------

